# whats a good cheap gun?



## ghostofthepast1986 (Aug 24, 2008)

i plan on buying a personal defence handgun for when i more to Portland oregon in about a month. 

i have used rifles and shotguns but never any hand guns

so far i have looked at and held a hipoint .40, a 1911 .45, glock 22 and 2 .357s each with a different grip. the only gun i could not see me using was one of the .357s. the grip just felt wrong but the rest felt fine. the hipoint was heavy while the glock and 1911 felt the best. unfortunately both the glock and 1911 were too expensive. i have only $400 to spend at this time. this was at a small gun shop so there was not a huge selection for me to handle and see what felt best. 

when iam able to get a gun my boss will teach me ,excop and airforce, and i plan on taking NRA classes when i get to Portland.


----------



## ghostofthepast1986 (Aug 24, 2008)

the main things iam looking fir are 
price
reliability
caliber 
comfort
rounds


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Usually they have handguns available for you to borrow during your classes. If your boss has a spare, see if you can borrow one for him to teach you on.

As you learn how to shoot, you will develop your own personal preferences. Just as we come in all different shapes and sizes, our shooting preferences can differ as well. Peer pressure being what it is, you will probably be influenced more by your boss's suggestions than anything here on the board.

Hate for you to spend what you can on a limited budget and be stuck with something that won't work for you.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

keltec is the best value for the $$
these are CNC made guns

.380 (3AT model) or 
9mm (PF-9 or PF-11)
.32 (P-32)


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

If a new Glock is too expensive, look for a used one. Also, a new Smith & Wesson Sigma is pretty nice for the money. I would suggest one chambered in 9mm since you are new to handguns.

I think it is a great idea that you are taking a class.

Good luck.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Try a Stoeger Cougar, if you can find one. I paid $349 for mine, and have had no problems from day one (over a year). It comes in 9mm amd .40 varieties. 

Bersa might also qualify, other than that, you might check out shops that sell used guns.

A Ruger SP101 is possible too, if revolvers are an option. They can be found for slightly over $400.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

ill throw this one up there. possibly a taurus. I have had no problems with mine. not the most expensive in the world but u can get into the mill pro for just under 300. but if used is possible, u should be able to find an older xd for right at 400 or maybe less should find a few glocks too. for the money in my mind u can't beat the taurus. hell you can even get a ruger semi auto for at or around 350.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

What's your life worth? Cost should not be a main deal maker in a purchase such as this.

Get hold of a few. Learn them all and find one that fits you best.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

ok this is my .02 worth i think the s&w sigma series is great for what it is i see them as cheap as $299.99 to $350.00 and i use to own one and i put about 1500 round true it in less than a year i trade it for a FNP-9 i wanted some thing more tactical that is why i trade it and the sigma comes in 9mm or .40 caliber for the same price :numbchuck::numbchuck::smt023


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Basically the Hipoint is good for throwing at people. It is heavy as a boat anchor. Stay away. Spend a few more bucks and buy a decent used gun.:smt1099


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Stoeger Cougar 8000*

I'll have to back up technoid on this one. I use a Stoeger Cougar 8000 in .40 S&W as my truck and BUG. It shoots everything I put in it and is accurate as all get out. You will not be making a compromise with this as a choice and settling for an inferior or "cheap" weapon. Same gun as made by Beretta and much more economical.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd look for a Ruger. The P345 .45ACP is a nice pistol that is close to your price range as are most of their other autos.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't get a high-point. A S&W Sigma will only cost around 60 USD more and a Sigma will at least go boom when you pull the trigger.

If it was me, and I only had 300-400 to buy a defensive handgun, it would be a Sigma.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude, seriously, go find a nice used Glock or XD in 9mm. You should be able to find a decent used one for $400 no problem.


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

IMO I wouldn't go cheap on something that, if cheap materials were used, could possible end my life. 

IMO, save up a couple more weeks, but something good and sturdy, and it will last you a long time


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

gmaske said:


> I'd look for a Ruger. The P345 .45ACP is a nice pistol that is close to your price range as are most of their other autos.


Ruger makes some good guns. I have 2-P97DC's and a P90DC that I alternate for my CCW. Shoot whatever you buy to be sure you like it.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd say glock.


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I got my Ruger SR9 for $375 and it's an AWESOME gun!


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Ruger P series.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll notch another vote for the Sigma...... 

I got mine for under $350 with case, and shipping to my FFL...... 

So far it has been perfect.....it does not feel or shoot like a "cheap" gun. In fact I think it shoots better than some more expensive guns I've shot. And it blows away anything in the "budget arms" genre that I've ever shot.

People complain sometimes about the triggers on the Sigma, but I don't find mine to be an issue at all..... it is certainly not a "hair trigger" but it is also not like some have said where it hurts their fingers either.

It might be cheaper but I don't think it is cheap....... I've seen some Kel-Tec guns that are like toys, I would not want to trust my life to something like those things......

After all Smith&Wesson are not going to put their name on something that is crap. And they proved it with the Sigma because the second they heard of problems in those first couple years they pulled the gun and redesigned it right away....

Don't get me wrong, if you can spend 500+ go for the M&P, or XD or Glock.....but I'm just as happy with my brand new Sigma as I would have been with a used Glock..... I like my guns to be new......its like a new car it just feels nice to know the history and that it was treated right......


----------

